# I'm playing chemist again



## Caprine Beings

:biggrin. Since my experiment with the safflower oil I hadn't thought of anything else to do. And now I am playing with Dragons blood. For those not acquianted Dragons blood is a resin expressed from a Rattan Palm. It has various alternate remedies however I am trying to capture the beautiful color with the nice scent of real dragons blood.I have so far diffused some in oil, which went extremely well.



















I will say that at just 1/4 an ounce crushed resin does give some smell which isn't really strong, hoping that during the curing process the lye will help with this. I like the color but I think it needs to have a bit more added.

One thing I should note to other alchemists is this when inhaled alot it will give you a headache. So when preparing it I do recommend using an overhead fan or if your really weird use a gas mask, the later not necessary.

So, once I get my experiments done I will let you all know how they went. Tammy


----------



## Ravens Haven

That is a very pretty color. Thanks for sharing you experiments.

Autumn


----------



## Whitney

Interesting!


----------



## Sondra

your way more can't spell it and not in dictionary but any you work alot harder than I ever would  pretty color


----------



## Caprine Beings

I have a mental disorder called obsessive soapitis. Theres always something fun to play with. My one friend calls me tenatious...if that is the word your looking for. I just like working on cool ways to add to the soap and with the amount of raisins/granolas in our area I feel it is worth more to my sales to incorporate some different strategies. Oh yah and I LOVE to make soap!


----------



## Sondra

Nope ambitious is the word I was trying to spell  but I like your obsessive soapitis which thankfully I don't have. Course I make no money off my soap either.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

Tammy, that's cool!


----------



## Amanda Lee

:yeahthat very intresting.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Really nice Dragons Blood scent is deep and dark and thick, like excellent quality pathoulli. I have a question into a company that makes absolutes and distills, to see why dragons blood resin isn't made into 'organic' essential oils. I have the feeling like many things that this is one of those FO's that smells like what the product it is named after is precieved to smell like, not what it actually is.

I can't wait to get mine now to try! Vicki


----------



## Guest

Very interesting and very pretty color..
Barbara


----------



## Caprine Beings

1 oz Dragons Blood diffused in 128 oz oil



















I really like this proportion better. There is more scent (slight woody floral), but not much...and yes Vicki you are right, not what your used to with FO. However there is alot of color so hopefully the lye won't burn it off.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Can you smell from the resin that if it was more concentrated it would be stronger scented? Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings

Until there is heat you can't smell anything. The lady at the store says she puts her powdered resin in water on a candle burner to get the scent. But once the heat is gone it goes back to a resinous state. That is wht I wanted to disperse it in oil for soaping. Tammy


----------



## Sondra

you need to try it in alcohol also


----------



## Caprine Beings

Yes, or ether, that is yet another experiment. Here is an interesting site I found.

http://www.mdidea.com/products/proper/proper027.html#04

This site has the chemical components. If it can withstand the alcohol and ether and maintain its color it should withstand the soaping processes as it is...I am hoping. Then on to the other experiments. It will be very interesting to do all these experiments.


----------



## Caprine Beings

So for those who participated in my Dragons Blood Resin experiment I want to give you a big THANK YOU. 
I know it took supplies and time to make your batches. I am happy with the turn out. A very nice experiment indeed.

1. Did not scent the soap.
2. Did not color the soap. 
3. Did not matter what process was used.
4. Dragons Blood has a neutralizing effect on odors.

Mishaels' bar and Autumns bar turned out exactly the same. Mishael used CP w/shea and Autumn used HP w/shea. I used CP with homeprocessed safflower. All are great bars! They all lather the same to me. 

Mishael, Autumn, and Sondra, what are your thoughts on this experiment?

Vicki, can you give a critique on the N-ODOR bar I sent you? 

I will be experimenting this summer with Henna, and who knows what else. Tammy


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

I like the bar..I had about 20 of them and called them "Sensitive". Nobody wanted to buy an unscented bar but my sister bought one for her FIL for Christmas and he is now going to buy every bar I have-Hah! They have a very nice texture.
Also Tammy, I didnt' use shea..but palm.


----------



## Caprine Beings

Sorry! I thought it was shea, have long since lost the wrapper  So I might be wrong about Autumns as well. Tammy


----------



## Sondra

WEll of course I can't read so in mine which none of you have yet  I also used DB FO and it is a nice bar will see if I can't get it sent to you this next week.


----------



## [email protected]

Ok...so 1oz of DB resin in 128oz of oil. How much of this oil would you use in a WM size batch?


----------



## Caprine Beings

Denise, I make up 10 grams DB to 128 oz Veggie oil. I do this so I don't have to keep infusing db, I sell alot of N-odor so my remaining oils don't last long (it seems I am always making N-Odor) and I use 32 oz of infused DB oil in a batch. 
Although getting the DB is expensive you have to break it down per batch, and it turns out to be a little over four batches worth when all is said and done. 
Tam
Edited to add pic:
Here is the package I use for 128 oz. I hope this helps.


----------



## [email protected]

I got mine from Frontier Co-op: http://www.frontiercoop.com/products.php?ct=hchhaz&cn=Dragon's+Blood I love this place!! 

Very reasonable price, about $3.40/oz, but it is chunks and not powder. Will I maybe have to crush it--morter/pestle, coffee grinder. ?? Wondering if I can infuse 2oz in 128oz of olive oil and then use 16oz of that for a batch. ?? Or maybe I'll just do it in coconut oil, as I use 32oz for a batch, but olive oil would be easier I think. Hmmmm....


----------



## Caprine Beings

Mortar and pistol work well. I like to put a piece of papertowel between the pistol and resin. I made some with double the DBresin and it was abrasive to me and that was after straining. I think what is happening is that by infusing the DB resin it breaks it down into smaller crystals. So I can see how too much DB resin wouldn't be a good thing. I used that batch from laundry soap. But I see what you are wanting to do and have not had experience soaping DB resin in that ratio. Should be the same if the oil used is not the main oil. Tam


----------



## Caprine Beings

FOOT NOTE: 1 oz = 28 grams. (thank you wonderful math wizard)

So I have not even been using one oz per 128 oz oil, but 10 grams--not even half. Sorry for the confusion on this, I am mathmatically challenged at times. 
Tam


----------



## Kalne

Thanks for that....I've got my DB ordered and just waiting for it to arrive. I'm anxious to try it.


----------



## [email protected]

Alright....think I got it. I used 2 oz of DB in 128 oz of oil, but only using 16 oz of this infused oil in a WM size batch....need to cut that. 10g is just over 1/3 of an oz, so next batch will use 6 oz of infused oil and 12 oz of regular oil.  

You said it was abrasive if you used too much? This first batch is prolly pretty rough, huh? LOL


----------



## Caprine Beings

Denise you will have to be the judge of that. Are there alot of little red dots? When I did the batch I turned into laundry soap it had ALOT of red dots. That is the dragons blood resin that did not infuse all the way. It is what was scratchy and there is no straining out those as they resinate again once the soap or oils have cooled.

When you are infusing please have a hood fan or some kind of fan going. Although you might not notice it the DB resin gives off a pleasant floral/wood scent when warm. Too much can give you a headache  so get that air flow going. Otherwise enjoy the scent while you can :lol.
Tam


----------

